# More Riding around the house videos...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If the audio sucks I apologize. Youtube.. what I can I say. :greddy2:


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like you are still enjoying the Zillas.


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

wish that was by my house


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wow weird how that looks like the cooter!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

so polaris425 do you not have your laws anymore? I was thanking about geting a small set of 26s or 27s to put on mine just to ride around my house is that what you do?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

John looks like you are like myself in the fact that your lucky enough to have good riding close to the house.


----------



## GreenRancher (Jul 4, 2009)

Ya thats awesome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no I sold the 29's back last year, there's just not anywhere around here we ride that I need them. Plus you cant have fun and ride fast w/ 29 laws, not really anyway. I wanted to be able to play w/ this beast in the creek & on the trails if I Wanted... and now I def. can!! 

It's an ok spot to run down to, get a quick fix. I wish there were some bigger/deeper holes in the creek to play in. That last hole at the end of the video is about the best one in the creek, and it's just a small one. There is however, a tree down keeping us from exploring more of the creek, which, I plan on removing here before too long...


----------

